# My Aquascaping Iwagumi Style 13Gallon



## Kenny_MC (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello !

At first sorry for my Bad English but im a nativ German speaker 

To the Tank, its a 13 Gallon tank...

Okay.. i want to show you my Hardscaping :










Do you think i can move some Parts of the Woods for a better Natural View ?

Thank you for helping !!


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

If you want "natural" it really depends on where you are. The big chunk in the back left though reminds me of hiking on the Appalachian Trail on the east coast of the US. Generally if you see any rocks to mention, they're a big jutting one like that that sort of lean together and hold eachother up. I was looking for some pictures online to help you see what I have in my head, but apparently nobody has taken pictures of what I remember about it...


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

if you have no water!!
why not try more shapes???

i like one big rock or wood and some small ones together


----------



## Kenny_MC (Jul 24, 2008)

@ Brendan Redler :

Yes you are right, i think i need more parts of the Wood as 4 , i read that you need numbers of stones or woods like 5 or 7.... I make better pictures.. if make this aquarium in the last night... My lamp is on the way to me so i make new pictures with the lamp...

@ Ivanmx : 

No ! The water comes with the plants, but they are on the way to me... 
Thre structure is good but in on the Picture it comes not so good..
You mean also that i make some big mountin in the middle and the wood on them ?

Sorry again for Bad English..


----------



## Kenny_MC (Jul 24, 2008)

Here with Water :


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

I think what Ivanmx was saying is that you have a lot of similar-sized rocks which each are fairly large. He prefers a larger focal point rock with smaller ones to compliment it. Or am I missing something?

You can PM me with some German if you'd like...I need the practice, although I'm probably a little on the sketchy side too


----------



## Kenny_MC (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello ! Thank you for your Feedback, so i try to make this what you say to me !

Here some pictures :



And ? What do you mean is this better than bevore ?

Have a nice Day !

See you !

PS: The Plants and the Lamp are again on the Way...

Sorry for English


----------

